# Really Want to Make America My Home!



## StrawberryShortcake (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys.

I am 21 years old and due to go to university next year to get my degree in nursing. Me and my boyfriend would like to make our nest in America in the future and I want to make sure I go through all the right channels.

I have done a lot of research on different websites and I am aware once I get my degree I will have to complete an NCLEX exam and also apply to the state I want to live in and then after that I have to find a job offer either through an agency or by myself then it's the waiting game.

I really don't mind the wait, I have seen some people wait as long as 12 years or as short as 2 years. 

But I do not know if I will be able to take my boyfriend with me? He is 22 and a qualified electrician. The internet has been a lot kinder to me and my research but I cant seem to find a lot about electrician's immigrating into the country. I know that there are some agreements in which your family can come along if you have been accepted (we will be married by the time we apply) but I am not 100% on what type of visa he would apply for! 

Also I have seen that once granted your green card you have to renew this yearly and at any time it can be cancelled and you will have to leave the country. I would hate this to happen to me. What reasons would the states refuse to renew your visa?

I feel like I am really filling this thread with questions here, sorry! But I have also seen on other nursing forums states which you should apply to live to and states which you should not apply to when you are trying to immigrate to the country. Other people have said apply to say, New Jersey, and once accpeted transfer to the state you want to live at?! Confused there.

Thank you in advance,
StrawberryShotcake


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be jumping the gun on this right now. Nursing credentials aren't always that easy to transfer to the US - it depends on what type of nursing you go into and what state you are aiming to live in.

Then, when it comes to bringing the boyfriend along, a big "if" will be what kind of a visa you wind up getting (or applying for). If it's a work-related visa based on a particular job, chances are your husband will get a dependent's visa, which means he won't be able to work at all.

Not all visas lead to green cards, either. With some, if the job goes away, so does the visa and you have 30 days to pack up and go back home (as does your dependent). 

As an electrician, your boyfriend/husband-to-be will also be subject to state licensing and regulations if he plans on working over there. At the moment, he's simply not qualified to work as an electrician in most parts of the US and it's not likely he could find an employer to sponsor him for a visa, even if he were US qualified.

Sorry to be so negative, but you're looking at an uphill battle just now. But things change over time, so you may want to make as many holiday trips over to the States as possible. Do some scouting around when you're over there, make some professional contacts and try to follow the news about changes to the immigration system as they come up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The nurse's "magic pass" has been on hold for so long that it's fading into history. Maybe they'll revive it, maybe not. It gave the nurse, spouse and unmarried kids under 21 a green card on arrival.

The H1b is still a possible route with nursing, as is the E3 if you are an Australian citizen. The H1b wouldn't allow your spouse to work, however.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am 21 years old and due to go to university next year to get my degree in nursing. Me and my boyfriend would like to make our nest in America in the future and I want to make sure I go through all the right channels.
> 
> ...


So many misconceptions in the piece above I really don't know where to start. Just a note for others who may come along and read it.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm English so the other visa wouldn't be an option.

We also have aunts and uncles living in America but wasn't sure if that would help any. One of my boyfriend's uncles actually recruits nurses from abroad to work in America and that is a big positive. Thank you for your help anyway Fatbrit.

Bev: I don't think I am jumping the gun at all. Planning further ahead is a plus. I have already made sure I have chosen the right branch of nursing to study which is adult branch. I already know I will have to gain extra experience in other parts of nursing to be approved by America because they like a more rounded nurse. So already I am making choices that point in the direction of relocating.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I'm English so the other visa wouldn't be an option.
> 
> We also have aunts and uncles living in America but wasn't sure if that would help any. One of my boyfriend's uncles actually recruits nurses from abroad to work in America and that is a big positive. Thank you for your help anyway Fatbrit.
> 
> Bev: I don't think I am jumping the gun at all. Planning further ahead is a plus. I have already made sure I have chosen the right branch of nursing to study which is adult branch. I already know I will have to gain extra experience in other parts of nursing to be approved by America because they like a more rounded nurse. So already I am making choices that point in the direction of relocating.


I'd keep your eye on the NCLEX exam and state licensing requirements and not worry about the finer points of US immigration at the moment. 

The only nursing path open at the moment is the H1b, a pretty awful visa that would not allow your spouse to work. But in 3 or 4 years time, who knows what opportunity there will be for qualified nurses. 

The aunts and uncles are no use immigration-wise, I'm afraid.


----------

